# Blood Angels Army - From start to finish -



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys and girls
I'm going to start my first project log *horray* 
This is because I usually loose interest in my armies about a month or so into them and I really want to stay with the blood angels, so this will hopefully inspire me to finish it haha

Okay so I got the Sanguinary Guard yesterday And I would like to start with them..
Here is my first 'Official Blood Angel' 
I'll post more photos of the other members once I've finished.. Any tips on how I can get that awesome Energy/crystal look on their blades?
























I'll put more work into the next ones
And I'm thinking of painting their bases with a Desert theme








What do yah think??
Cheers - :drinks:


----------



## Master Gladious (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow that looks really good. I love the dulled down yellow/gold effect with the armor. Makes them look more battle hardened and less like they just arrived in a battle looking all shiny and new. I love the face as well very well done k:

Hopefully you stick with them till you finish them :biggrin:

If you want quick tut for the lightning effect this is The Wraithlord's way of doing it
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6438 

I can't wait to see what you come up with next mate


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice paintjob, I like it!
Now I expect you will stay with the army and give us moar pics of painted models :wink:

Regarding energy weapons I would visit http://massivevoodoo.blogspot.com/2010/07/tutorial-painting-energy-weapons.html
That guy has some really good tutorials that everyone can benefit from


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Guys! I'm gonna get started on the next one!


----------



## Master Gladious (Oct 26, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> Regarding energy weapons I would visit http://massivevoodoo.blogspot.com/2010/07/tutorial-painting-energy-weapons.html
> That guy has some really good tutorials that everyone can benefit from


Awesome i think i might use that too :wink:


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Man, that Sanguinary guard looks just like this guy









Other than that, I really like the way he looks! _The model, that is._


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

loving your paint job fella, can`t wait to see more +rep


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys,
Sorry i haven't posted for ages 
Thanks for the comments and encouragement.. And Cruor99, That's a little creepy haha.

OKay, so far I have painted up another 2 Sanguinary guards, the Sanguinor and my Dreadnought.. Plus I've started some normal marines which i'll show you guys once I've finished them 
I've tried the amesome-o energy effects but I couldn't get it  so I ended up with this
















Attempting to do free-hand
















And I'm ashamed of the standard bearer ATM so i'll fix him before showing you


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

While I hate the Blood Angels and their stupidly overpowered and broken codex I grudgingly have to admit that you are doing quite a nice job here on the models and I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

> While I hate the Blood Angels and their stupidly overpowered and broken codex


We have alot in common, but I like these models alot! They're pwetty.  +rep for you!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I have no problems with the new BA-Codex. Quite the contrary 
But Something Yellow, i do like your golden marines. And those Blood Talons,where do they come from ?
The picture of the Sanguinor, as it is taken from unusual angel (no pun intended), is quite stunning imho. +rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice models. What did you use for the dread's CCW? It looks particularly vicious.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Really nice models. What did you use for the dread's CCW? It looks particularly vicious.


correct me if i'm weong, but they look like skaven clan rat blades

your Sang Guard look great, a nice difference from GW's suckass colours, yours look a lot more intimidating. keep it up.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah thanks guys!
I've been painting up some regular assault marines, I'll post some photos soon!

The Dreddy Blood talons are made from Gene-stealer claws.. I had nothing else at my disposal haha


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I love all the infantry you have done they look really smart, and the convertion on the dread looks very effective but not convinced of the paint work on it comes across very plain.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey fellas,
So i've been fixing up my Dreddy, sanguinor and the Sanguinary guard so I'll get some group photos once i've finished 'em all 
In the mean time I have been painting up some assault marines... 
Whadda ya think??
I didn't want to go into too much detail because I don't want to loose Inspiration, and by taking my sweet time I'll be sure to loose focus..
I haven't finished them all but they are nearly done.








































Look who I found  he was the very first blood angel i've ever done.. over a year ago, I'll fix him up (I'll find his backpack later)


----------

